# Grape-Ola



## kwalker (Sep 30, 2010)

I found this about a week ago in a TOC-30s dump and was wondering about it since. I really like the texture of it, feels a lot like small river pebbles. Embossing goes "PURE GRAPE-OLA" and around the base "UNITED GRAPE PRODUCTS INC." It has mould seams around the lip of it and an Owens-Illinois mark on the base. I'm pretty sure this dates to about 1928 from the base. Can anyone help me out on additional information on the bottle? Thanks!


----------



## madman (Sep 30, 2010)

nice bottle? ive yet to find one of those dug or otherwise  can we see a pix of the base? and or the owens mark?


----------



## kwalker (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks madman, I forgot to add the base. The texturing wraps around to the bottom so the base is a little hard to see
 Messed up with the makers mark too. Before the merger there, it's just the diamond and I.


----------



## madman (Sep 30, 2010)

looks to be a 1940 nice bottle


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 1, 2010)

> Can anyone help me out on additional information on the bottle? Thanks!


 
 Hey Kenneth,

 Nice -Ola bottle, and excellent photos too.

 Chosi's got one from Washington DC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 Here's a cool, but rough sign: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, better seen ova here.

 A very interesting Stock Offering ad from 1917 is here.

 "Grape Juice. United Grape Products Inc. is the name of the corporation formed under Delaware laws last week to take over the properties of seven grape juice and grape products plants in New York, Ohio and Michigan, to buy the complete output of three other factories and the surplus production of a fourth. Their combined production will be more than 1,000,000 cases of grape juice yearly." From Time, Dec. 26, 1927.

 There's a very case worn model for sale @ that auction site. And a swell sign @ that e-place.






 "s a very nice old paper labeled grape juice bottle form the first part of the 1900s. It pictures arrowhead and with in it a Indian Maiden holding a cluster of grapes in one hand and a bottle of grape just in the other hand. Red Wing Brand Grape Juice, Sugar Added, Contents One Pint, United Grape Products, Inc. Executive Offices, Buffalo, N.Y. This bottle is ABM in a clear glass with a crown cap lip." From.

 I think the may have been a casualty of the Great Depression, as I found a buncha lawsuits from the early 30's.


----------



## carling (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine says Saxton Bottling Company, Saxton PA on the base, along with a 29S.


----------



## madman (Oct 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> looks to be a 1940 nice bottle


 oh just the diamond and the i, cool so 28 is the date very nice!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 1, 2010)

I wanted to tag this thread for updates and thought I would share this in the process.





 [*]I within a diamond (shown) ... Illinois Glass Company, Alton, IL (1873-1929). This mark was used from around 1915 to 1929. ABM (Automatic bottle machine) production was begun at Illinois Glass in 1910, and although I had presumed that the "I in a diamond" trademark was first used around that time, the U.S.Patent & Trademark Office data indicates Illinois Glass claimed use of this trademark was not begun until 1915. As far as I know, this mark is seen only on machine-made bottles which exhibit the typical Owens machine suction scars on the base. On very small bottles, the "I" may look like a dot inside the diamond, or be virtually illegible. Other plants that became part of Illinois Glass Co. during its operation include the Thompson Bottle Company of Gas City, IN (acquired 1913); Chicago Heights Glass Company, Chicago Heights, IL (1913) and Cumberland Glass Manufacturing Company, Bridgeton, NJ (1920). Illinois-Pacific Glass Co. plants (at Los Angeles and San Francisco, CA) were organized as a wholly owned subsidiary of Illinois Glass in 1902. (See IPG and IPGCO marks.) In 1929, Illinois Glass merged with Owens Bottle Company of Toledo, Ohio to form the Owens-Illinois Glass Company.

 And here is a photo with text regarding the "Owens Machine Suction Scars," as well as the "Box-O" mark used between 1919 and 1929. (Transition variations/exceptions may apply).


----------



## kwalker (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for your help here guys! The dump I was digging ranged a lot from pre TOC stuff up to the 30s so this one seems to be a bit later than others.


----------



## madman (Oct 1, 2010)

cool bottle, have not seen many soda bottles with the early illinois glass mark, i think i have one soda with that mark, in my entire collection.............


----------

